# Bolens "Arctic 70"...how much should I advertise it for?



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,

I have what I believe is a 60s machine here. Electric start, 2-stage. I've used it several times over the past 30 years or so but it never seemed to do the job real well. Was always a bit balky to start and keep running. Hasn't run in probably 10-20 years though so have no idea what sort of condition it's in. I'd like to sell it but have no idea what to ask. Can't find any of these on eBay (lots of manuals though!). Any suggestions? I'll sell it local pick-up only (PA) Prior to listing it, I'll certainly see if I can get it started but really don't want to put much time into it. More interested in selling as is. 

Thanks...
Keith


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*25-50 Bucks TOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

$25-50 whether it runs or not?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

three4rd said:


> $25-50 whether it runs or not?


* YEP!!!!!!!!! 1 Hundred if it runs.*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Where in Pa.?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

not worth **** if not in top condition.........


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Free. $25 is hard to swallow. A lot of money and time is to be put in to this machine and it will not be worth the money you put in to it, that's why Free.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

its worth about 5-10 bucks in scrap. unfortunately those old ariens are worthless unless there in near mint condition and you can find a collector that has to have one


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

arienskids said:


> its worth about 5-10 bucks in scrap. unfortunately those old ariens are worthless unless there in near mint condition and you can find a collector that has to have one



It's a Bolens, not an Ariens.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you have any pictures?

it may be one of those barn finds like a Mustang Mach 1, Chevelle, GTO , Shelby , old Harley , or some other very rare find.

you may have one of those.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

arienskids said:


> unfortunately those old ariens are worthless unless there in near mint condition and you can find a collector that has to have one


For the most part, that is not correct..
1960's and 70's Ariens 10,000 series machines, in good working condition, are worth $250 in the winter in the Great Lakes region and upper mid west.
(slight more $ near the east coast cities)
And they are very common..lots of people buy them because they know they still have decades of work left in them, even at 40 to 50 years old..
they sell like crazy..probably a hundred machines a year on Rochester, Syracuse and Buffalo craigslist..

And they dont have to be mint..
This 1971 Ariens is a $250 machine all day long (in the winter) in Western NY.










$100 to $150 in the Summer, in working condition.
Not running, $0 to $50 in the Summer.

Keith's Bolens is probably an Ariens:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question3

Photos would tell us for sure.
If you can get it running, fully working, you can get $200 to $250 in December.
Not running, in August = $50 tops.
also because its August, and not running, you might be in the "give away" category right now..because it might be hard to find that $50 buyer in August..
pretty much no one is looking for a snowblower in August!  


Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

arienskids said:


> unfortunately those old ariens are worthless unless there in near mint condition and you can find a collector that has to have one





RedOctobyr said:


> It's a Bolens, not an Ariens.





sscotsman said:


> Keith's Bolens is probably an Ariens:
> 
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question3
> 
> Photos would tell us for sure.



Ahh, OK, now I understand, thanks.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't been able to sell Any 10000 series Machines OR Parts, whereas 5 years ago I was selling both. Demand for the Old Iron is Fading from My Experience. Agree or Disagree, That''s Just My 2 cents


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Jackmels, It might be since the people who appreciate old stuff (us old people) are fading too.


I'm pretty sure he's speaking about a Bolens. It would be pretty hard to confuse the two unless it's void of it's decals. But ...

I usually figure anything running that throws snow is 50 bucks, at least around this neck of the woods. Depending on what it looks like I'd advertise it for 75 or 100 and plan on wheeling and dealing.

.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> It's a Bolens, not an Ariens.


actually it is an ariens 10000 series rebadged by bolens


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> I haven't been able to sell Any 10000 series Machines OR Parts, whereas 5 years ago I was selling both. Demand for the Old Iron is Fading from My Experience. Agree or Disagree, That''s Just My 2 cents


i had a backyard full of 10 or so of them last and couldnt give them away. nowadays the only thing i can sell are the newer 924 series ariens or the newer mtd junk. i used to be able to pop a new engine on the 10000 series like 3 years ago but nowadays nobody wants them no matter how clean they are. shame really as there one of the best machines especially when paired with a predator with the governor set to 4000rpm and an impeller kit installed


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Were one of you guys not on the east coast but rather the midwest with a 73 or 74 10000, I'd be on it like a fat kid on a twinkie . . . . I never see them when I look in Northern MI. . . .


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The older machines lack much of the safety features of the newer machines. I have an old Gilson made Montgomery Ward and it is my cabin snow blower. You simply pull a lever to start the auger and it will run and drive without anyone operating it and that is why they are considered dangerous by todays standards. My repowered 1996 MTD has hand levers to operate the auger drive and traction drive like the newer ones do so it is a safer machine to use especially in the hands of a novice.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been passing on the 10000 series like Jack says......they just don't sell in Massachusetts any more. I've got a dozen, some with stock motors, some repowered with Predators, but the 924's and the MTD's are what sell. I've got 6 really sweet and clean Toro Powershifts, but no interest in several years on them...and IMO they are one of the best blowers ever made.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

cranman said:


> I've been passing on the 10000 series like Jack says......they just don't sell in Massachusetts any more. I've got a dozen, some with stock motors, some repowered with Predators, but the 924's and the MTD's are what sell. I've got 6 really sweet and clean Toro Powershifts, but no interest in several years on them...and IMO they are one of the best blowers ever made.


Do the Toro Power shifts have the safety levers like the newer machines? I could see them not selling because they are potential meat grinders without modern safety features.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Do the Toro Power shifts have the safety levers like the newer machines? I could see them not selling because they are potential meat grinders without modern safety features.


* They have the safety levers just like the new 1's. The year was 1988 when TORO went with them on the handles. the old school TORO'S are the meat grinders. the POWERTHROWS have them on the handles also. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * They have the safety levers just like the new 1's. The year was 1988 when TORO went with them on the handles. the old school TORO'S are the meat grinders. the POWERTHROWS have them on the handles also. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


1988 and newer should sell then. I am a bit leery of my Gilson made Montgomery Ward due to the lack of safety features.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

A functional brain is the best safety device of all. The rest is just the dumbing down of the world . . . To mean, a dead man on forward motion is just about all that I would want, so it will stop if I keel over. Augur drive interlocks, engine interlocks, etc. are just an annoyance *if* the users brain is functional. 



I mean, seriously, how *stupid* does someone have to be to stick their hand into a running snowblower?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

tadawson said:


> A functional brain is the best safety device of all. The rest is just the dumbing down of the world . . . To mean, a dead man on forward motion is just about all that I would want, so it will stop if I keel over. Augur drive interlocks, engine interlocks, etc. are just an annoyance *if* the users brain is functional.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously, how *stupid* does someone have to be to stick their hand into a running snowblower?


Safety features have most likely prevented some foolish or careless people from inadvertently winning the Darwin award and they don't interfer with the operation of the snowblower as long as the operator is holding the levers down.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Uh huh . . . like such genius designs that require you to reach across with your left to the right to change speeds, because some idiot put the interlock on the right. Or shut the blower down to shift . . .

Thanks, I'll pass. Forward motion dead man is all I want or need . . . the rest are just irritants shoved down our throat by an out of control legal system. If someone is, as you put it, that 'foolish or careless' perhaps they should just sit inside wearing a helmet and mittens, and not force the rest of us to dumb down to thier level . . . Personal responsibility . . . What a concept!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Two levers one to operate the drive the other to operate the augers is all I really need and have on my newest snowblower. My newest snowblower is a 1995 Predator re-powered MTD the other is a potentially dangerous Gilson made Montgomery Ward. I am sure there are other more intrusive safety measures that were added since the mid 1990's


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Thta's the reason I like the 73 - 73 Ariens 10,000 so much. Augur drive is a lever that latches in - don't need the foolishness of holding it. To work on the front end, disengage and walk around. The other lever is dead man for traction. Dead man on the left, shift on the right . . . easy to maneuver, and does not require the 3rd hand to hold down an auger interlock (right handlebar carries the shift lever) so hands never need to move from the position of maintaining control of the machine - the handles! . . . Otherwise, it's just too slow and clumsy to jockey! Hands never need to leave the controls that they are operating, IE shift and drive clutch.


In your case (and my old Toro used to be that way) you have to remove your hand from the drive clutch every time you change forward speed, or stop the augurs . . . . far far too clumsy and slow for me to be happy with . . .


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> Where in Pa.?


Berks County...near Reading


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> do you have any pictures?
> 
> it may be one of those barn finds like a Mustang Mach 1, Chevelle, GTO , Shelby , old Harley , or some other very rare find.
> 
> you may have one of those.


Yeah...I can get some pictures on it. I discovered that the petcock was completely gummed up and so am trying to locate one. Would like to see if I can get it running. There was no gas getting to the carb.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> For the most part, that is not correct..
> 1960's and 70's Ariens 10,000 series machines, in good working condition, are worth $250 in the winter in the Great Lakes region and upper mid west.
> (slight more $ near the east coast cities)
> And they are very common..lots of people buy them because they know they still have decades of work left in them, even at 40 to 50 years old..
> ...


Scot...Mine looks VERY much like the Ariens in the picture! Nearly exact same design. Have to look harder and see if "Ariens" shows up somewhere on it. So far all I see is Bolens Artic (can't help but wonder if that is supposed to be "arctic"! Deliberate misspelling???

I checked out the link....sort of a weird coincidence that you refer to Cub Cadet. The main issue I'm facing right now is the rod that broke in my Cub 129 tractor - debating on whether or not to put a rebuilt engine in a 40+ year old tractor or buy something new.

Obviously people will be looking more for this equipment in the winter. I could certainly wait to advertise it...was planning to put it up on eBay. No hurry. It's just one of those items that I'd like to move out of my garage...time to start a bit of downsizing!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

three4rd said:


> ....sort of a weird coincidence that you refer to Cub Cadet. The main issue I'm facing right now is the rod that broke in my Cub 129 tractor - debating on whether or not to put a rebuilt engine in a 40+ year old tractor or buy something new.


They have a forum dedicated to old cub cadet lawn tractors if you are looking for opinions.
https://www.mytractorforum.com/19-cub-cadet-forum/


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry that I never got around to posting pics of the Bolens. Will do that soon. I bought a new petcock and gas line for it...got it running (runs great actually!) The auger engages and works fine; however, I was most disappointed to find that upon engaging the idler clutch, the drive mechanism does not work...none of the gears do anything. Briefly, I took off the cover plate at the clutch handle and the belt is definitely engaging but nothing happens. I don't want to put alot of time (nor money) into repairing this thing but probably will take off whatever shrouds are necessary to at least see what might be preventing the wheels from moving. There is a handle that is marked "wheel drive - on and off" - push it to the left for on and to the right for off. It's stuck in the on position and won't move, so I'm suspecting there is something wrong there. 

Any additional thoughts on this in terms of selling it? Thought I'd try listing on eBay - local pick-up only.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

three4rd said:


> Any additional thoughts on this in terms of selling it? Thought I'd try listing on eBay - local pick-up only.



I think that for large items, you will do better with Craigslist. Much more localized audience. Facebook marketplace is another option.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Post a Curb Alert on craigslist and put a big FREE sign on it at the curb. You may get lucky.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Still didn't post pictures since most of the summer was spent working on my old Cub Cadet 129 tractor, which blew the engine back in July. Then the past few months have been really busy for me also. 

Been working on the Bolens a bit...and after some minor repairs got it running again. Everything works. We're expecting possibly enough snow over the weekend to try it out (my recollection of this thing, as mentioned initially, is that it never performed all that well). If I won't be keeping it I'd like to sell it (probably for best offer). There is an Ariens dealer near me, so planning on visiting him tomorrow to take a look at those. 

I will post pics of the Bolens, especially now that I know everything works on it.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

arienskids said:


> actually it is an ariens 10000 series rebadged by bolens


Interesting! Any way to tell for sure if this thing was built by Ariens? I've gotta get some pictures up.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

three4rd said:


> Still didn't post pictures since most of the summer was spent working on my old Cub Cadet 129 tractor, which blew the engine back in July. Then the past few months have been really busy for me also.
> 
> Been working on the Bolens a bit...and after some minor repairs got it running again. Everything works. We're expecting possibly enough snow over the weekend to try it out (my recollection of this thing, as mentioned initially, is that it never performed all that well). If I won't be keeping it I'd like to sell it (probably for best offer). There is an Ariens dealer near me, so planning on visiting him tomorrow to take a look at those.
> 
> I will post pics of the Bolens, especially now that I know everything works on it.




Post a pic!

Download the Tapatalk app sign in and respond to this post and take a picture with your smartphone 

Let’s go!

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

It’s that easy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't have tapatalk, so I'll just drag in a few pictures once I get them.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

see if this works...(used a picture of my stripped-down cub cadet just to see how it uploaded...)


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Save it on your confuser and attach it to your post!

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah..I will...got too dark later afternoon to get pics. Most disappointing is that today it won't start at all. Cranks fine, but that's about it. Don't understand why since it was running well yesterday. I suspect a fuel delivery issue and so probably the carb should be taken off and cleaned. The gas tank does have some gunk on the bottom...did my best to clean it over the summer - at least to the point where no actual dirt is coming off, but very possibly the gas that's in there now has been loosening some of whatever is on the bottom of the tank and perhaps a bit of it got into the fuel system. It is what it is relative to that problem...not about to try and find a new gas tank for it. I might go so far as to remove the carb and then try it again, but if not will just advertise it as "not working or for parts" and see what happens. OR..if need be...just put it out in the yard for free.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

*pictures of the Bolens*

See how these get...


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Wasn't sure how to do multiple pictures in the same post....got it going again...needed some carb adjustments. Is running great. Now needs a new spark plug wire end. Otherwise, ready to list for sale.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

shes in really nice condition!


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks. In looking at some of the pics I see that I probably should do a bit more cleaning around parts of it and re-take. For eBay, I like the stuff I'm selling to look as good as I can get it. Still would have no idea what to charge for it. Probably a fixed price along with 'make an offer'.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

three4rd said:


> Berks County...near Reading


Sorry, too far


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> For the most part, that is not correct..
> 1960's and 70's Ariens 10,000 series machines, in good working condition, are worth $250 in the winter in the Great Lakes region and upper mid west.
> (slight more $ near the east coast cities)
> And they are very common..lots of people buy them because they know they still have decades of work left in them, even at 40 to 50 years old..
> ...


Scot...I reviewed the thread and wanted to get back to you on something you said here. I remembered you stating the possibility that my Artic 70 may well indeed be an Ariens, and yet I talked to an Ariens dealer yesterday (just bought a new one) and he said that at no time did Ariens make machines for other companies (?) Anyway, now that I've got this thing running and everything works, do you still think to advertise at $200 or so? I would have not thought to go that high, but I'll certainly take it if I can get it. On my eBay site, it would be listed local pickup only. Now that I posted a few pics, maybe more can be determined about the history of it. Thanks...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Very cool variation of the Ariens....don't know what you could get for it.....running, I would ask $175 and go from there....


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Cranman...thanks. Have to get a new spark plug boot and terminal for it yet. Noticed a hole in the top - rubber is pretty deteriorated. The terminal was not where it should be. Hopefully a fairly easy item to find I'd think.

I should have read through the entire thread. It does appear that mine is actually an Ariens 10,000 series rebadged by Bolens? Not encouraging how some posters here indicate that they don't sell that well. See what happens...


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I've had a few of these old Artic 60/70's in over the years. IIRC, most have the same bucket/impeller/augers as the oldest ariens, but have a different auger worm and axle assembly. I would say they are more alike than not.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

three4rd said:


> Scot...I reviewed the thread and wanted to get back to you on something you said here. I remembered you stating the possibility that my Artic 70 may well indeed be an Ariens, and yet I talked to an Ariens dealer yesterday (just bought a new one) and he said that at no time did Ariens make machines for other companies (?) Anyway, now that I've got this thing running and everything works, do you still think to advertise at $200 or so? I would have not thought to go that high, but I'll certainly take it if I can get it. On my eBay site, it would be listed local pickup only. Now that I posted a few pics, maybe more can be determined about the history of it. Thanks...


Before we saw your photos, I said its _probably_ an Ariens.
Now that we have seen your photos, its _definitely_ an Ariens! 
100% certain, no question whatsoever. 



three4rd said:


> I talked to an Ariens dealer yesterday (just bought a new one) and he said that at no time did Ariens make machines for other companies (?)


He is simply wrong, he is unaware of the full history of Ariens over the past 50 years.
It is a known confirmed fact that Ariens has made some snowblowers for Bolens, Cub Cadet, and John Deere.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question3

In each case, the Ariens-built machines are a tiny percentage of each brand's total Snowblower production, probably only 5% to 10%.
The Ariens-built Bolens and Cub Cadets are Ariens 10,000 series from the late 60's and early 70's, only.
and the John Deeres are from the 90's.

I had been saying, for the past decade, that an Ariens 10,000 series in good running condition is still worth $250, in the winter, in the Great Lakes regions.
but we do have good evidence from several forum members over the past year or two that they are now getting lower prices..
perhaps now in the $100 to $150 range..

which makes sense..like everything else, they do continue to get older..they are now close to, at, or just past the 50-year old mark! which is pretty old. 
(im turning 50 myself next month)
So yeah, I suppose it makes sense they would drop in value over time..
although IMO they are still a great bargain! My 1971 Ariens has served me well for the past 10 years, and its still going strong..

So, its definitely still a worthy machine, and likely has many more years of service left to go..
but 10 years ago it was worth $250.. maybe $150 now.

I would list it at $200, see if you get any takers..
if not, lower it until it sells..

Scot


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

your dealers wrong, ariens also built machines for john deere as well in the 90s


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

three4rd said:


> Thanks. In looking at some of the pics I see that I probably should do a bit more cleaning around parts of it and re-take. For eBay, I like the stuff I'm selling to look as good as I can get it. Still would have no idea what to charge for it. Probably a fixed price along with 'make an offer'.



she'd shine up nice with some careful application of rubbing compound and then a wax

loving that the nameplate and chute are rust-free

And it doesnt look like half the crap in the garage was stacked on top of it during the summers 

Add some chains or swap in new modern snow tires and get her running and its a nice machine

Id be proud to own a survivor like this 

.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

three4rd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have what I believe is a 60s machine here. Electric start, 2-stage. I've used it several times over the past 30 years or so but it never seemed to do the job real well. Was always a bit balky to start and keep running. Hasn't run in probably 10-20 years though so have no idea what sort of condition it's in. I'd like to sell it but have no idea what to ask. Can't find any of these on eBay (lots of manuals though!). Any suggestions? I'll sell it local pick-up only (PA) Prior to listing it, I'll certainly see if I can get it started but really don't want to put much time into it. More interested in selling as is.
> 
> ...


Your machine is mint and worth keeping in its condition. If you do sell, hopefully it goes to someone with an appreciation for well-preserved old iron!


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks guys for the nice comments and for additional info on it being an Ariens. Just bought a new boot/terminal for the spark plug wire from an old-timer near me who has a small engine shop. I asked him also about this connection with Ariens...specifically mentioning the 10000 series and he flatly denied it (same as the dealer I just bought a new one from)...said Bolens had nothing to do with Ariens now or in the past. As Scot mentioned, these guys must not know the full history. Glad to know it's apparently worth (hopefully anyway) as much as Scot is suggesting...or at least a good starting point for advertising. I must admit that the pictures probably make it look just a tad better than it really is. There are some surface imperfections, etc. that likely don't show up on the pics; however, that being said, it is in pretty nice shape for its age (like the rest of us


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

three4rd said:


> I asked him also about this connection with Ariens...specifically mentioning the 10000 series and he flatly denied it (same as the dealer I just bought a new one from)...said Bolens had nothing to do with Ariens now or in the past.


Its funny how people arrive at their conclusions sometimes: "I personally have never seen one, or heard of one, so that means they dont exist..and im _certain_ they dont exist" 

Scot


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

tadawson said:


> I mean, seriously, how *stupid* does someone have to be to stick their hand into a running snowblower?


They walk among us. Gotta also remember that kids and critters are a constant source of unexpected mayhem. 

Today's world has decided that manufacturers must build stuff that is not only fool proof, but dam fool proof, idiot proof, drunk proof and everything else proof or they get sued when one of the above ignores all the written instructions, and common sense and does something dumb.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Absolutely. This is on my mind even as I'm writing an eBay listing for the Bolens. I'm adding a cautionary note about the buyer being responsible for who uses it with attention paid to safety concerns, etc. and to read the manual for safety instructions...and so on....(yes..I actually found a manual for this on eBay!) but in this day and age a seller has to be just a little paranoid of what can happen in the event that something sold gets abused and results in an injury or worse. Many years ago already my Dad was fond of saying that noone is responsible for their own actions anymore.

Scot...is there anyway to pin down the exact year of mine? The manual I came across was printed in '68 and appears to be for my model. Haven't gotten the manual yet. I was going to put '68 in the sale listing but that may not be accurate. I suppose close enough.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

three4rd said:


> Scot...is there anyway to pin down the exact year of mine? The manual I came across was printed in '68 and appears to be for my model. Haven't gotten the manual yet. I was going to put '68 in the sale listing but that may not be accurate. I suppose close enough.


Yes! There is actually. Looks like the engine is original, the paint is a perfect match, apart from the gas tank, and is that a Bolens label on the engine? So assuming its the original engine, look for a Tecumseh data tag on the side of the engine, and post the numbers here..that will give us the model year.

Scot


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Great...I'll get that info  I'd also like to know the HP on the engine. Looking forward to getting the owner's manual for this.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds good! 
It should be 7hp, the 7 in "Artic 70" comes from the 7hp engine. 
Why Artic 70 rather than Artic 7?
Just because it looks better.  marketing.

And as you already mentioned, "Artic" rather than "Arctic" is also just a marketing choice. Lots of companys do this, they can also then trademark it. (You cant trademark a "dictionary word") Ariens uses "Sno-Thro"

Scot


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Never thought about the inability to trademark already existing words...makes sense. So 7 HP. Yeah...I guess Artic 70 sounds better...more powerful connotation than "Artic 7" lol This has been an enjoyable journey and a learning experience to boot. I really appreciate all your helpful info.


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Scot...here are the numbers on the tag:

Model: H70 130023
Serial 8163 06842

I'm guessing that perhaps H70 refers to 1970? 

Any additional info you can give me would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The H70 refers to a horizontal 7 hp engine, I think. Serial number starting with 8 means that the engine was built in a year ending with 8...probably 1968. Not sure but believe the 163 means the 163rd day in 1968 ?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

H70 130023 is the engine model number, H70 = Horizontal 7hp.


Part of the serial number, 8163, is a date code.
It says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 163rd day of a year ending in 8"
Unfortunately Tecumseh never used 2-digit year codes,  so "year ending in 8" could mean 1968, 1978, 1988 or 1998. But! based on the snowblower the engine is bolted to (and also the engine type itself) we know it can only be one of those years: 1968. (Ariens was no longer making 10,000 series machines by 1978)


So! there is now no doubt: This is a 1968 Bolens Artic 70, made by Ariens.


Scot


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

That's so cool to have the date info pinned down. Awesome!! Many thanks....


----------



## three4rd (Aug 4, 2018)

Just wanted to mention that my Bolens Artic 70 is now for sale. Anyone interested can contact me and I'll provide further information.


----------

